# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  JWHOTSTEELFORGE opinions.

## B Ella

Hi guys,
Firstly let me start by saying, yah i know there was a thread about this a while (AGES) ago. It got pretty sidetracked and didn't really have as much for or sword specific information as i wanted.


So, in saying that i am looking at buying  a sword (with some customizations) based on this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/T8-SAN-MAI-FOLDE...item563d12348a

Since the last post has anyone had any dealings with their higher end swords?
I know their cheapers products, your're getting what you pay for but i havent heard boo since.
I'm taking the fact the they're still around since the last post.
I've asked all the right questions in regards to the making of and what not (all via email if you want to read).

Opinions and any stories/experience is what i'm looking for. I've been collecting for a fair while and have made most of the usual mistakes and know i could have a fairly well know and reputed sword for the same money so i know thats going to get said.It has been specified that it will be used for tameshigiri.

But in saying that for some reason these have caugh my eye so please 'ave at it and let me know what you think.

----------


## Rubem Bastos

Ella,

I have not dealt with that forge before but my main concern in your case would be quality control. Im sure the mentioned forge (like many others) is capable of doing a great work but sometimes the forge do not deliver what is asked.
IMO, if you're looking for custom pick a smith from the forum.

----------


## B Ella

Thanks for the reply, any direction to forges that do custom work in here for around the same value or more that's worth the work I'd love it. 
I checked the old post, people had the forge not send imperfect blades because of some flaw or another and I will be covered by eBay. 
I was hoping they'd be some newer customers of theirs and the San Mai blades.

----------


## A. Lones

Remember the old saying, "you don't get something for nothing" before you spend your money.  That would be my advice and if you are able to save $600 save a little more and buy a Hanwei or DF or Bugei- anything but the cheap n easy which can only be certain to disappoint.  These are words of experience so take them for what they are worth and good luck.

----------


## Jeff Ellis

Judging by the pictures I'd have to agree with saving that little bit more, and then if you can, save a little more and get a real custom sword. It's an honest attempt, but it's not quite right yet.

----------


## B Ella

Ok in going to take sound advice from those that know. 
Who are some of the better options I have for a good custom sword?

----------


## A. Lones

Have you looked at SFI member Aaron Justice's work at his site, Justice Armoury?  Or you can also see some of his custom work at the Dynasty Forge main site.  Seems his work is very well done and reasonably priced.  Another option to consider is Fred Lohman, again great custom work.  You may also try Nihonzashi for custom work.  Their Toyama-ryu site offer some excellent reviews on a number of modern production katana.

----------


## k.moralee

John Smith is another good option. He is turning out some really nice work and there are plenty of threads he has posted in. Another option could be Shannon Hill. I have one of his (unmounted) naginata naoshi blades, really aggressive looking profile to the blade, beautiful hamon and currently awaiting funds so I can get this beauty mounted and polished. I'm not entirely sure how far either of these gentlemen go in to koshirae however there are still enough people here who could take up that side. From what I have ead, both of the above mentioned do work at reasonable prices (for custom pieces) 

Cheers

----------


## B Ella

HI guys, i wsa wondering if i could get where to look at their products and processes and what not.
I've had a fair amount of trouble finding them. Sorry for the noob question.

----------

